
Ask HN: Young children age -6 and screen-time before bed - c1sc0
What&#x27;s the most conclusive scientific evidence that watching TV before bed is good&#x2F;bad for children?
======
teddyc
How about running your own experiment with TV before bed vs no screen time x
hours before bed? If you get enough data, you'll have accurate short-term
results relative to your own children.

Lots of "experts" will tell you no screen time before bed is the way to go,
but I am not aware of any scientific evidence.

------
DrScump
In any case, use f.lux or similar app to limit blue-light exposure.

